# HDRs mit (sehr) alter Kamera



## Octa (28. Mai 2007)

Hi,

zurzeit bin ich wirklich von HDR-Fotos angetan, die Bilder sehen klasse aus. 

Als mein Vater gestern seine Nikon FG rausgekramt hat, hab ich mir gedacht, ich könnte selber mal sowas probieren. Soweit ich weiß macht man von der selben Szene 3-6 Bilder mit unterschiedlicher Belichtungszeit, die dann zum schluss "übereinandergelegt" werden.

Allerdings hab ich von der Kamera (und von Fotographie allgemein) keine Ahnung, deshalb hab ich hier einige Fragen.

Ist es mit der Kamera überhaupt möglich? Die ist ja immerhin schon ca. 25 Jahre alt.  Zum weiterbearbeiten kann ich ja mit den entwickelten Fotos nix anfangen, also muss ich sie ja irgendwie digitalisieren. Reichen da diese "PictureCDs" aus, wo die Bilder (vermutlich) als JPEG abgespeichert werden? Es fällt in diesem Bereich sehr oft der Begriff RAW...sollte das nicht klappen, wäre das Thema erstmal für mich erledigt, und ihr müsst nicht weiterlesen ;-)

Weitere Frage: Ich glaube nicht, dass man mit dieser Kamera Bilderserien mit unterschiedlicher Belichtung machen kann, da muss ich wohl Bild zu Bild die Belichtungszeit verstellen. Macht es viel aus, wenn sich auf dem Bildern was verändert? Speziell sind Bäume gemeint, deren Äste hin- und herschwanken...

Meines Wissens kann Photoshop erst ab Version CS 2(?) HDR verarbeiten, ich hab leider "nur" PS 7.01. Gibt es Freeware, die ich zum Erstellen heranziehen kann?

So...meine wichtigsten Fragen, die ich bisher habe, über die Belcihtungszeiten/die richtigen Einstellungen mach ich mir vorerst keine Gedanken. Anbei noch ein ergoogeltes Datenblatt der Kamera:



> Spiegelreflexkamera für Kleinbildfilm und Wechselobjektive (Nikon AIS-Bajonettfassung); Elektronisch gesteuerter, vertikal ablaufender Metallschlitzverschluss
> Verschlusszeiten: B, 1 - 1/1000 Sekunde bei Zeit- und Programmautomatik, 11 - 1/1000 Sekunden bei Handeinstellung, mechanische Zeit (bei Batterieausfall nützlich) 1/90 Sekunde, mechanisch, sonst alle Zeiten quartzgesteuert, Synchronzeit: 1/90 Sekunde, die unabhängig von der Einstellung an der Kamera bei den Blitzgeräten SB-E, SB-10 und SB-15 (und den späteren!) bei Blitzbereitschaft automatisch eingestellt wird, Hot Shoe (kein Kabelanschluss mehr),
> mechanischer Selbstauslöser mit 10 Sekunden Vorlaufzeit,
> fest eingebauter Prismensucher (93% des Negativformats sichtbar),
> ...


----------



## chmee (28. Mai 2007)

1.Möglichkeit:
Die Kamera hat die Möglichkeit zur *Belichtungsserie* ( mit einem Knopfdruck mehrere Fotos in versch. Blenden schießen )
2. Möglichkeit:
es gibt einen Weg, ein Negativ in *RAW* oder einem anderen höherwertigen Bildformat zu speichern.
3. Möglichkeit:
Stativ und *einzelne Bilder*. Belichtung händisch einstellen und auslösen.

Eine PhotoCD ist nutzbar aber nur mit den Varianten Belichtungsserie / Mehrfachbelichtung. 

Ehrlich gesagt wäre mir das aber umständlich. Fotos schießen, Ausbelichten, einscannen oder PhotoCD, dann noch mit Software bearbeiten. Such nach Picturenaut - Freeware zur Erstellung von RAWs/16Bit-Bildern aus Belichtungsserien. Du musst auch nicht unbedingt RAW/HDR haben, um diese typischen Bilder herzustellen.

http://www.oopper.de/tech-dri.php

mfg chmee


----------



## Beppone (30. Mai 2007)

Hi.

@chmee 

zur 1. Möglichkeit: Wenn du eine automatische Belichtungsreihe meinst,
das kann die Nikon FG nicht

zur 2. Möglichkeit: Ein Negativ bildet einen Motivkontrast von lediglich max. 10 Blenden ab, je nach Filmmaterial und Entwicklung. Da hilft dir auch kein RAW-Format (wo soll es denn die fehlende Info hernehmen?). Diese Möglichkeit ist keine solche.

zur 3. Möglichkeit: Das geht prima. Feste Blende, Kamera aufs Stativ und eine manuelle Belichtungsreihe schießen. Die Abstufungen sollten den gesamten Motivkontrast erfassen (vorher ausmessen).

Die Scans dann natürlich vom Negativ, nicht vom Print. Darauf achten, daß die Scansoftware (der Dienstleister) nicht versucht, die unterschiedlichen Belichtungen als vermeintliche Unter-/Überbelichtung zu korrigieren, sonst wirds nix mit HDR.

Grüße!


----------



## chmee (30. Mai 2007)

10 Blenden sind besser als 7-8  Wobei ich immer dachte, Negative gehen bis 12.

Und mit HDR habe ich jetzt alle Bildformate höher 8Bit gemeint,also  auch 12/16Bit-Tif-Formate.

Ja, der letzte Tip (automatische Korrektur beim Dienstleister vermeiden) ist wirklich wichtig.


----------



## Octa (31. Mai 2007)

Mal grob zusammengefasst:

3-5 Fotos mit unterschiedlicher Belichtungszeit (von welcher zeit soll ich bis wohin hochgehen?) und die Blende (das erste "Rädchen" am Objektiv, nehm ich an  ) auf ca. 10 stellen.

Und dann kann man auch mit jpegs von so einer PictureCD weiterarbeiten (darauf achten, dass die Bilder nicht überarbeitet werden)


Nochmal die Frage: Ist es schlimm, wenn die Äste von einem Baum von Foto von Foto verschieden stehen? Oder soll ich lieber auf eine windstille Minute warten?


----------



## chmee (31. Mai 2007)

Belichtungszeit : Da Du eh' unter- und überbelichtete Fotos benötigst, kannst Du einfach mal ne Reihe von 1/15 1/30 1/50 1/100 1/250 1/500 machen.

Wenn in der Kamera eine einfache Belichtungsmessung steckt, dann such Dir erstmal einen Bereich, wo die Kamera andeutet, es wäre ein gutes Bild und schiesse weitere Bilder, indem Du die Belichtungszeiten halbierst bzw. verdoppelst.

Du wirst merken, dass am Abend andere Belichtungszeiten und Blenden von Nöten sind als an einem sonnigen Tag, schieß also Deinen ersten Film voll und lerne dabei 

Äste:
Es stört schon. Manchmal ist es ein toller Effekt, manchmal sieht es auch einfach nur nicht gekonnt aus.

mfg chmee


----------

